
Supply Chain Maps for Pandemic-Fighting Products - CapitalistCartr
https://www.adb.org/multimedia/scf/#/
======
iagovar
I'm checking out the list for final products in Spain, particularly for
ventilators, and while Hersill is in the list Temel is not. Both of them have
agreements with other local companies like Escribano and Power Electronics
respectively to ramp up production, but there are many companies in that list
that I have no clue what they do. And AFAIK those are the only two local
companies that design and manufacture ventilators.

